# John Deere 2130 3 Pt Hydraulic Seals



## Major D

I have a 2130 that has begun leaking from the rear 3 point hitch seals (the bottom main lift arms). How hard is it to replace these seals? Something I can do myself? Do you have a URL with pics and instructions?

I spoke with someone that said as long as the shaft was good I just had to push it through from one side, replace the seals on that side, then push it through from the other. Sounds too easy.....

Any onfo you can pass on will be greatly appreciated. Have a GREAT weekend! Happy New Year!!!!

Cheers,

Major D

:cheers:


----------



## Archdean

Welcome Major,

I'm not a JD fellow but Chief will help you as soon as he sees your question, he can find the info for you if he doesn't already know!!

Your profile shows that we have a lot in common! Glad to have you!!

Dean


----------



## Major D

Thanks Dean! Good to be here!

I'm a retired AF/ANG Major with a large piece (130 acres) of Gods Country in North Alabama. I'm a network engineer by trade but enjoy the farm just as much. High tech during the week, Lo Tech most wekends. 

Hopefully Chief can help. I'm still learning about my JD 2130. Great tractor. She's leaking enough now to require a refill just about every time I use it. Not good. While I have some Winter down time I need to make repairs on it and my JD 555 Frontend Loader.

Happy New Year to you and yours!

Cheers,

Major D


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum MajorD! We are almost neighbors. I am about 50 mile north of Florence. Glad you found us! Is your 2130 equipped with the MFWD?


----------



## Live Oak

MajorD,

The 2130 was made in a number of versions with high and low serial number differences. In any case just so I am sure we are both on the same sheet of music. Are you referring to the rockshaft piston on the 3 pt. hitch lift. Does the picture below look familiar? If so it looks like items # 10 and #11 may be what you need. The o-ring (#11) is listed under John Deere part #R36424 $4.35. #10 is listed as a seal kit and depending upon serial # of tractor, 257706- and above part# AL33017 $27.75 and AL33105 $16.50 for tractors below 257706.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=93071"> 

If this is not what you need. Try looking on the JDparts website and look up the 2130 under R in the alphabetical index under rockshaft. The parts and pieces are there and you can compare to see what you need. You may have to call your Deere dealer parts man and have him give you some help. 

As for your question about sliding the piston shaft each direction and replacing the o-ring seal; I am not sure but I think the piston inside the rockshaft cylinder will bottom out in each direction before the shaft will be far enough in to change the seals. Never done this before and really have no idea. Again your Deere dealer shop manager may have a sharp mechanic he can let you talk to and find out what actually must be done. 

Hope I was able to help! Be sure to follow up with us and post how things go and what actually had to be done to make the repairs. Hopefully this will help someone else out in the future with the same problem.


----------



## Major D

*John Deere 3 PT Hydraulic*

Hey Chief!

Pleased to meet you!

The leaks appear to be where the shaft comes out at the bottom on either side and attaches to the lift arms. My tractor does not have front wheel drive. I'll give the Deere dealer in Cullman a call and see if the mechanic can tell me what needs to be done to stop the leaks.

The North West side of Bama all the way into Tennessee is pretty country. When I'm through with the high tech side of my life I'll have more time to concentrate on the low tech side. Hard to see a finished product when you're engineering a network. However, a cut row of hay stands out pretty well..... 

Have a GREAT week!

Cheers,

Major D

:usaflag:


----------



## Live Oak

Major D,

Can you bring us up to date with the leak? Were you able to get the right seals and get the problem repaired?


----------



## getsmart

I believe I have this same problem on my 1988 JD 2950. There are pins that hold the front end of the two lower three-point draft links. I lost 15.75 gallons of hydraulic oil this winter from it appears both the left and right pins. These pins sit below the rear axle and must have seals on the inside. Two large bolts appear to hold the pins to the rear differential below the axle. Attached is a photo of the pins, with the draft links in place, looking straight up. My technical manual does not contain (or I can't locate) the schematic.

I know this is an old thread, but it took a long time to at least find a reference to my leak. Fingers crossed. Thank you. Eric

















Live Oak said:


> Major D,
> 
> Can you bring us up to date with the leak? Were you able to get the right seals and get the problem repaired?


----------



## Tx Jim

Welcome to TF
Location of hyd leak on your tractor is referred to as load/depth control shaft seals. It appears from viewing parts catalog that seals can be replaced individually by removing bolted on supports. I suggest to put L/D control lever in "D" or minimum which ever applies this tractor. There appears to be a serial # break for correct seal. One needs to darin hyd oil or create a vacuum on hyd reservoir to control oil loss. One needs to carefully check shaft for wear & replace shaft if much wear is felt.
https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/ to sidebyside/equipment/57717/referrer/navigation/pgId/2618908


----------



## getsmart

Jim, Thank you very much. That is the seal. I will make sure to have my serial number. All of my oil leaked out this winter, but there appears to be a drain bolt near each shaft to be safe. There is no play in the shaft as it sits now, fingers crossed they are ok. Thanks again. Eric


----------



## Tx Jim

Eric
You're welcome. Due to the fact that hyd oil has leaked out then this would be an excellent time to check/clean hyd oil suction screen(key 30)


----------



## getsmart

Tx Jim, That is a good recommendation. I think I found the plug (key 28). It is locked by rust/paint. I may have to heat the transmission a bit. Will this screen (key 30) come out without any other significant effort? Anything to watch out for in this maintenance? Thank you again. Eric


----------



## Tx Jim

Screen will come out easily if not coated with foreign material. Smack plug with a big hammer then attempt to loosen it.


----------



## getsmart

Tx Jim said:


> Screen will come out easily if not coated with foreign material. Smack plug with a big hammer then attempt to loosen it.


Tx Jim, I noted some steel shavings on the suction screen, but nothing in the hydraulic system filter. That is disquieting, but I hope not a fatal issue. Thank you for you help in this project.


----------



## Tx Jim

You're welcome. A small amount of metal in bottom of trans case is normal.


----------

